# Wow...



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Site is amazingly fast now. Wow. Great job Doug









-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Site is amazingly fast now. Wow. Great job Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!!









This is great!!! Just think of how many posts Jim can get now!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Site is amazingly fast now. Wow. Great job Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!!









This is great!!! Just think of how many posts Jim can get now!!!








[/quote]

like this Jim?
X2 
(only 13800 more post until I'm as important as Jim!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually you re just as important as Jim, he just wows us with his presence and posts more than most


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

site is amazingly fast now, i was on to check it this morning and it still wasnt fully up, but when i checked it tonight it was great.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm seems the same to me, no changes here. I don't like the first page you come to the one with the rallies on the left side. Seems that it is bigger or wider now and I can't see the whole page now have to use scrool bars now. I like the old page better.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm seems the same to me, no changes here. I don't like the first page you come to the one with the rallies on the left side. Seems that it is bigger or wider now and I can't see the whole page now have to use scrool bars now. I like the old page better.


That has something to do with the random gallery photos that are posted in the left column. Looks like a width setting needs to be updated to limit the photo size. That will keep everything the same width.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm seems the same to me, no changes here. I don't like the first page you come to the one with the rallies on the left side. Seems that it is bigger or wider now and I can't see the whole page now have to use scrool bars now. I like the old page better.


Hmmm. I see the rallies on the right side of my screen. And the page size is the same on my system. It does seem quicker loading pages though.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hmmm seems the same to me, no changes here. I don't like the first page you come to the one with the rallies on the left side. Seems that it is bigger or wider now and I can't see the whole page now have to use scrool bars now. I like the old page better.


Hmmm. I see the rallies on the right side of my screen. And the page size is the same on my system. It does seem quicker loading pages though.
[/quote]

Sorry the rallies are on the right side not left, you would think that after 20 years in the military I could get that right.

The header for the front page is the correct size but everything below it is to wider.

I really never had a problem with speed before so can't really tell the difference.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It seems these things never go as smoothly as they should, and this transfer has been no exception. It was supposed to be a 2-3 hour deal, and as you all saw it stretched out to over twelve hours. And even now, we have some glitches, but we are working through them and will get everything all straightened out.

Andy hit the nail on the head with what's going on with the home page. The random photo is supposed to resize to a uniform size. That is not happening, and the photo is posting full size. That in turn is forcing the entire left column to resize itself to accept the photo. If you refresh the screen when on the home page, you can see the column width expand and contract based on the photo.

In any case, we are working on it, and it will be corrected A.S.A.P. This is a portion of the software I have not been able to find my way into, but Invision is aware of the issue and I am sure they will get to it soon.

It is good to hear that people are seeing a speed increase as that was one of the goals behind this change. The old server we were on was a more powerful server, but we shared it with literally a couple hundred other sites. A few of which had grown very big. Now, we have a server all to ourselves, and will be immune from other demands.

Now if you will excuse me, I have a bug or three to swat!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Im using my verizon card right now and its amazingly fast even with that.. I mean as fast as I click, the page is on my screen..

Thanks Doug! This is awesome!

Carey


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm I don't notice a difference in speed but then again, I never found this site to be slow in the first place.


----------

